# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Nivelvaunujen varastointi

## aki

Käväisin pitkästä aikaa SRS:n uutissivulla ja siellä kerrottiin NrI-vaunujen 31, 35, 39, 43, 47 ja 48 siirtyneen Koskelasta Varhan varikolle säilytykseen Kesä-Heinäkuun vaihteessa. Lisää NrI-vaunuja siirrettäneen Varhaan kesän aikana kun uutta kalustoa tulee Koskelaan. Rättikilpisiä vaunujahan ei enää kovin montaa ole, itselleni mieleen tulee 36, 44, 45, 52, 53, 67 ja 69. Viime vuosina peruskorjatut LCD-kilpiset NrI:t tuskin ihan vielä Varhaan joutavat.

----------


## 8.6

> Rättikilpisiä vaunujahan ei enää kovin montaa ole, itselleni mieleen tulee 36, 44, 45, 52, 53, 67 ja 69.


Havaintoja selatessani löysin lisäksi 33 ja 46. 46:tta ei ole pitkään aikaan näkynyt, vaikka oli mainosvaunu, joten lienee kohta siirtovuorossa.

----------


## aki

> Havaintoja selatessani löysin lisäksi 33 ja 46. 46:tta ei ole pitkään aikaan näkynyt, vaikka oli mainosvaunu, joten lienee kohta siirtovuorossa.


SRS:n vaunulistauksessa näköjään myös #46 on merkitty varastoiduksi ja viimeinen linja-ajo on ollut 7.6.

----------


## Jompero

> SRS:n vaunulistauksessa näköjään myös #46 on merkitty varastoiduksi ja viimeinen linja-ajo on ollut 7.6.


Miksi noita varastoidaan Varhaan, eikö vaunuille muka löydy muuta käyttöä? Tuleeko lähiaikoina paljonkin uusia Transtech MLRV01-vaunuja? Raitio.org mukaan niitä olisi nyt vain numeroilla 401-409.

Paljon järkevämpäähän olisi purkaa varaosiksi huonokuntoisimmat Vauriotrammit. Nivelvaunut antavat mielestäni paljon mukavamman ja pehmeämmän kyydin asiakkaille.

Pelastuslaitoksen harjoitusaluelle Laippakujalle sopisi hyvin joku nykyaikaisempi matala vaunu harjoituskäyttöön.

----------


## tlajunen

> Paljon järkevämpäähän olisi purkaa varaosiksi huonokuntoisimmat Vauriotrammit.


Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että Variotrammeja ei HKL itse omista, koska ei koskaan suostunut vastaanottamaan niitä? Näin ollenhan kannattaa kuluttaa valmistajan omistama kalusto ensin loppuun...

----------


## Ketorin

> Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että Variotrammeja ei HKL itse omista, koska ei koskaan suostunut vastaanottamaan niitä? Näin ollenhan kannattaa kuluttaa valmistajan omistama kalusto ensin loppuun...


Vuonna 2017 loppuu sopimus. Aika selvää, että Niveliä jemmataan varasuunnitelmaksi, jos Variot poistetaan käytöstä nopeallakin aikataululla. Mitähän tarkoittaa "3-7 vuotta", Varioiden poistumisaika?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vuonna 2017 loppuu sopimus. Aika selvää, että Niveliä jemmataan varasuunnitelmaksi, jos Variot poistetaan käytöstä nopeallakin aikataululla. Mitähän tarkoittaa "3-7 vuotta", Varioiden poistumisaika?


Viime Raitiossa kerrotaan, että jos Varioiden korjaaminen lopetetaan, ne hajoavat 4kk4v kuluessa yksilöstä riippuen. Lehdessä valotetaan myös sitä, miten huoltosopimuksen päättyessä jatketaan eteenpäin. Vaihtoehtoja on useita, päätös tullee syksyn aikana.

Niveliä ei kannata romuttaa nyt, kun tilanne on monella tapaa avoin. Ja Variot on puolipakko säilyttää, jos ensi vuonna käy kuten toivon eli ne otetaan liikenteestä pois ja samalla tilataan (jo tänä vuonna) Artic-optio niitä korvaamaan.

Miksi sitten Variot sinne metrovarikolle? No siksi, että jos HKL aikoo käydä niistä oikeutta, niin pakkohan se on kyetä todistamaan, että ne painavat liikaa ja repeävät joka paikasta. Vaunut ovat siis todistuskappaleita oikeudenkäyntiä varten. Voi toki olla, ettei oikeudenkäyntejä tule, mutta niin kauan kun asiasta ei ole varmuutta, niin tallessa ne on pidettävä.




> Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että Variotrammeja ei HKL itse omista, koska ei koskaan suostunut vastaanottamaan niitä? Näin ollenhan kannattaa kuluttaa valmistajan omistama kalusto ensin loppuun...


Kyllä HKL on ne vastaanottanut ja maksanut. Varmistin asian joskus silloisesta Raitioliikenneyksiköstä, kun huhuja asiasta liikkui niin paljon.




> Tuleeko lähiaikoina paljonkin uusia Transtech MLRV01-vaunuja?


Nyt on tilattu 40 kpl. Jos Varioiden huoltosopimusta ei syksyllä jatketa, realisoidaan optio ja Variot korvataan Articeilla. Lisäksi Jokeria varten voidaan realisoida Artic-optio, jos HKL ostaa Jokerin kaluston. Samoin Laajasaloa varten on olemassa Artic-optio.

----------


## aki

Vaunut 36 ja 45 on myös siirretty metrovarikolle säilytykseen.

----------


## 8.6

> SRS:n vaunulistauksessa näköjään myös #46 on merkitty varastoiduksi ja viimeinen linja-ajo on ollut 7.6.


46 oli eilen linjalla 1A.

----------


## HeSa

Metro-lehden kuvien perusteella myös 51 ja 53 on siirretty Varhan varikolle.

----------


## ezaias

Rullakilvet ovat muuttuneet jokseenkin harvinaiseksi näyksi katukuvassa. Onko enää edes liikenteessä muita kuin #44, #67 ja #69? Vaunun #52 olen nähnyt viimeksi kuluvan kuun alkupuolella, mutta en enää viime aikoina.

----------


## 8.6

> Rullakilvet ovat muuttuneet jokseenkin harvinaiseksi näyksi katukuvassa. Onko enää edes liikenteessä muita kuin #44, #67 ja #69? Vaunun #52 olen nähnyt viimeksi kuluvan kuun alkupuolella, mutta en enää viime aikoina.


52 oli tänään 1A:n iltaruuhkassa.

----------


## Ketorin

Tuli mieleen kysyä, ehkä vähän epäkorrektisti, mutta mitä ihmettä on Vallilan varikon kymmenellä raiteella, eikö näitä varastoitavia vaunuja olisi saanut esimerkiksi sinne?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tuli mieleen kysyä, ehkä vähän epäkorrektisti, mutta mitä ihmettä on Vallilan varikon kymmenellä raiteella, eikö näitä varastoitavia vaunuja olisi saanut esimerkiksi sinne?


Tämä ei valitettavasti kaikilta osin ehkä vastaa kysymykseesi, mutta Vallilan varikon rakennusten ja raiteiden nykyiset käyttötarkoitukset on esitetty SRS:n sivustolla tällä sivulla. Siitä en tosiaan osaa sanoa, että mikä tuon sähkökorjaamon raiteiston käyttöaste on ja onko siellä joitain muita vaunuja tällä hetkellä säilytyksessä.

----------


## Zambo

> Vuonna 2017 loppuu sopimus. Aika selvää, että Niveliä jemmataan varasuunnitelmaksi, jos Variot poistetaan käytöstä nopeallakin aikataululla. Mitähän tarkoittaa "3-7 vuotta", Varioiden poistumisaika?


Tämän uutisen mukaan poistumisajankohta voisi olla aiemminkin, kuin 3-7 vuoden päästä. Mahdollisesti kevät 2018.

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talous...elassa-6629975

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ei ole sitten Tekniikka & Talous selvittää, mikä niistä Varioista niin huonoja tekee. Ei ne vaunut susia olisi, jos rata olisi kunnollista.

----------


## Etika

Elleivät Helsingin radat jotenkin mystisesti muuttuneet Varioiden ostopäätöksen jälkeen, niin ei sitä kyllä voida radan piikkiin laittaa. Jos hankitut vaunut eivät sovellu siihen rataverkkoon, johon ne hankittiin, niin kyllä ne ovat susia vaikka millainen sykkyrä olisi kyseessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Olette molemmat oikeassa.

Variotramit ovat huonoja vaunuja ihan yleisestikin.

Ja Variotramit ovat Helsingin ratikkaverkossa erityisen huonoja vaunuja.

On kuitenkin niin, että niitä tilattaessa edellytettiin erityisesti, että niiden on sovelluttava Helsingin rataverkkoon. HKL kyllä tuntee verkkonsa ja sen heikkoudet. Siksi vaunutoimittajille annettiin mahdollisuus, tai pikemminkin heitä pyydettiin, kehotettiinkin, tutustumaan rataverkkoon ihan juurta jaksaen. Adtranzin kaverit eivät ylimielisyydessään vaivautuneet, ja lopputuloksen me kaikki tiedämme.

----------


## j-lu

> Variotramit ovat huonoja vaunuja ihan yleisestikin.


HErää sellainen kysymys, että jos vaunut ovat niin huonoja, eivät kelpaa Helsinkiin ja tuskin käyvät kaupaksikaan, niin miksi niille rakennetaan Koskelaan halli säilyttämistä varten? Miksei vain paalata?

----------


## samulih

> HErää sellainen kysymys, että jos vaunut ovat niin huonoja, eivät kelpaa Helsinkiin ja tuskin käyvät kaupaksikaan, niin miksi niille rakennetaan Koskelaan halli säilyttämistä varten? Miksei vain paalata?


Sivulla yksi tätä threadia





> *Viime Raitiossa kerrotaan, että jos Varioiden korjaaminen lopetetaan, ne hajoavat 4kk4v kuluessa yksilöstä riippuen. Lehdessä valotetaan myös sitä, miten huoltosopimuksen päättyessä jatketaan eteenpäin. Vaihtoehtoja on useita, päätös tullee syksyn aikana.
> 
> Niveliä ei kannata romuttaa nyt, kun tilanne on monella tapaa avoin. Ja Variot on puolipakko säilyttää, jos ensi vuonna käy kuten toivon eli ne otetaan liikenteestä pois ja samalla tilataan (jo tänä vuonna) Artic-optio niitä korvaamaan.
> 
> Miksi sitten Variot sinne metrovarikolle? No siksi, että jos HKL aikoo käydä niistä oikeutta, niin pakkohan se on kyetä todistamaan, että ne painavat liikaa ja repeävät joka paikasta. Vaunut ovat siis todistuskappaleita oikeudenkäyntiä varten. Voi toki olla, ettei oikeudenkäyntejä tule, mutta niin kauan kun asiasta ei ole varmuutta, niin tallessa ne on pidettävä.*

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Variotramit ovat huonoja vaunuja ihan yleisestikin.


Siis kertakaikkisen huonoja tosiaan, mutta hyvissä olosuhteissa kai ihan toimivia. Helsingin Varioissa on toki ollut muutakin huonoa kuin se, että ne eivät kestäneet infraa.

Uskon, että ne saattaisivat toimia vielä vuosikymmenen, jos ei kauemminkin, jossain saksalaisradalla.

----------


## petteri

> Siis kertakaikkisen huonoja tosiaan, mutta hyvissä olosuhteissa kai ihan toimivia. Helsingin Varioissa on toki ollut muutakin huonoa kuin se, että ne eivät kestäneet infraa.


Variotramit toimivat käsittääkseni ihan hyvin, jos radassa ei ole paljonkaan mutkia eli mennään rautateiden tai metron kaarresäteillä. Variotrameissa on toki se pieni heikkous, että kaduille ne eivät oikein sovellu, koska hajoavat katuverkon kaarresäteillä mutkissa palasiksi.

Jos jostain löytyisi tarpeeksi suora rata, kyllähän noita voisi vielä käyttää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos jostain löytyisi tarpeeksi suora rata, kyllähän noita voisi vielä käyttää.


Loivat mutkat, syväuraiset vaihteet jne. Teoriassa. Käytännössä sitä on vaikea sanoa testaamatta - varsinkin näin amatööripohjalta.

----------


## petteri

> Käytännössä sitä on vaikea sanoa testaamatta - varsinkin näin amatööripohjalta.


Metallin väsyminen jatkuvissa iskuissa ja väännöissä ei ole varsinaisesti mitään rakettitiedettä. Väsymistä on vaan uusissa ratkaisuissa vaikea ennustaa ennen kuin on riittävästi käyttökokemusta. Helsingissähän on kokemusta, kuinka monta iskua tai vääntöä mitkäkin Varion osat kestävät ennen kuin hajoavat. Jos asiaa on tilastollisesti seurattu. Jos taas vaihteiden iskuja ja kaarteiden vääntöjä on paljon vähemmän, kyllä metalliosien väsyminen myös hidastuu voimakkaasti.

----------


## ezaias

En ole pitkään aikaan nähnyt muita rullakilpisiä vaunuja kuin numeron #44. Onko se nyt viimeinen, jota ei ole varastoitu?

----------


## aki

> En ole pitkään aikaan nähnyt muita rullakilpisiä vaunuja kuin numeron #44. Onko se nyt viimeinen, jota ei ole varastoitu?


Uusimmassa RAITIOSSA kerrotaan että vaunut 52, 54(lcd) ja 69 on asetettu ajokieltoon. Aktiivikäytössä lyhyitä niveliä on nyt 15 kpl, joista vaunut 44 ja 67 ovat rullakilpisiä.

----------


## moxu

Varioiden kohtalon tiedämme kuin myös sen, että uusia Articeja on tullut, eikä Varhaan varastoituja Nr1-sarjan vaunuja sitten ilmeisestikään tarvinnut ottaa takaisin ajoon. 
Tietääkö joku, miten tässä varastointiprosessissa lopulta kävi? Ovatko vaunut yhä tallessa (ja jos, niin mahtavatko olla enää ajokuntoisia)? Entä miten sarjan vaunuille ylisummaan on käynyt, kaikkiahan ei naftaliiniin pantu? Ainakaan linjoilla niitä ei enää aikoihin ole näkynyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Varioiden kohtalon tiedämme kuin myös sen, että uusia Articeja on tullut, eikä Varhaan varastoituja Nr1-sarjan vaunuja sitten ilmeisestikään tarvinnut ottaa takaisin ajoon. 
> Tietääkö joku, miten tässä varastointiprosessissa lopulta kävi? Ovatko vaunut yhä tallessa (ja jos, niin mahtavatko olla enää ajokuntoisia)? Entä miten sarjan vaunuille ylisummaan on käynyt, kaikkiahan ei naftaliiniin pantu? Ainakaan linjoilla niitä ei enää aikoihin ole näkynyt.


Kaupallisen liikenteen päätyttyä osa NRV1-vaunuista jatkoi koulutuskäytössä. Sekin vaihe on nyttemmin päättynyt. Tästä 40 vaunun sarjasta tietenkin 10 kpl ehdittiin jo vuosia sitten varustaa väliosalla, ja niiden elämä jatkuu numeroilla 113 - 122. Mutta tämä pidennettyjen ykkössarjalaisten ryhmä onkin oma lukunsa eikä varastointinäkökohta niitä koske. Mainossopimusten takia niillä lienee ajettu nyt harvankin liikenteen aikana jonkin verran.

Mutta palataanpa moxun esittämiin kysymyksiin. Suomen Raitiotieseuran nettisivujen kalustolistan mukaan usealle 6-akseliseksi jääneelle yksilölle on annettu romutuslupa vuoden 2018 lokakuun loppuun mennessä. RAITIO-lehdestä (niiden uutissivuilta) olen mielestäni lukenut, että romutusluvan saaneita vaunuyksilöitä on melko tasaiseen tahtiin romutettu. Ja tietenkin romutukselta on pelastunut ainakin Tampereelle päätynyt yksilö. Itse asiassa se palasi kaupunkiin, jossa se oli aikanaan tehtykin. 

Eräässä vaiheessa on muuten ollut puhetta, että vaunu #31 säilytettäisiin ja entisöitäisiin. Tuoreinta tietoa asiasta minulla ei ole. Tämä vaunu on ollut pois ajosta kuitenkin jo ainakin yhdeksän vuotta, ja viimeisin ottamani kuva sen liikenteessä olosta on ilmeisesti tämä. Joka tapauksessa SRS:n mukaan vaunu on ollut viimeisen kerran linjalla 25.11.2010.

----------

